# Works file extensions, WPS and WKS



## Bruce (Oct 21, 2000)

How do I get my new ME system to recognize the file extensions from my old Works software. Its been 5 years since I've updated my system and all my old WPS files are worthless to me unless they can be converted to .doc or .xls


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you get this (and it maybe just too late for a reply but...) When you install a new OS you will need to install Works again... though if you upgraded then the extensions should not get affected.


----------

